# Meet Denzel...



## Denzel (May 12, 2012)

He is almost 1. Have training issues when walking. Great companion.


----------



## Black Rabbit (Nov 14, 2009)

What a beautiful pup. What kind of issues are you having? Maybe we can help out


----------



## Cain's Mom (Oct 25, 2012)

Ohhhh so cute!

Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## MSK (Aug 13, 2008)

He's adorable


----------



## TheIncredibleSocks (Sep 8, 2012)

Welcome to the forum  My pup is no where near that size!


----------



## Denzel (May 12, 2012)

He pulls like crazy.

Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## JenJen (Nov 24, 2012)

What gorgeous eyes he has!

Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## PibbleLover1225 (Nov 5, 2012)

He's soooo pretty!!!!

Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## ames (Jun 6, 2010)

Have you tried a slip lead or prong collar? How and how often do you walk? Is he food motivated (adorable by the way!!!) when you walk does he pull none stop or just to get after something? What other ways do you exercise your pup to burn off energy? Do you have a flirt pole or a spring pole?

Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com App


----------



## PibbleLover1225 (Nov 5, 2012)

What's a slip lead?

Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Princesspaola21 (Oct 30, 2012)

PibbleLover1225 said:


> What's a slip lead?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


I think it's like a leash and collar in one. Kinda like the same concept of a choke chain. It's what the vets use on dogs if you don't bring your own leash.

Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## PibbleLover1225 (Nov 5, 2012)

Ohhhh ok. Those don't work on my APBT. She will still pull. The only thing that works is a gentle leader.

Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## ames (Jun 6, 2010)

PibbleLover1225 said:


> Ohhhh ok. Those don't work on my APBT. She will still pull. The only thing that works is a gentle leader.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


the gentle leader is good to prevent pulling, but it doesn't correct the issue. take of the gentle leader and I am sure she will still pull. the other things mentioned work for long term, my boy walks great without his prong (except if there is an aggressive dog behind a fence, we are working on that) Also, as my boy grew he slipped out of it, so always have a secondary leash attached in cae your pup might clip off.


----------



## Mizjen80 (Nov 28, 2012)

Johnnie is a puller .. I have tried Victoria Stilwell from its me or the dog, when your dog pulls or you feel the leash is tension of the leash you stand like a tree wait until Denzel turns to you and the leash slacks a bit

Try that see if it works, or turn to another direction

Jennifer

Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## PibbleLover1225 (Nov 5, 2012)

Yes you're 100% correct. If I put Any other kind of collar on her she still pulls. So you'd recommend a prong? Does that hurt them? I've never ever used one so I'm not familiar w it.

Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## patty (Nov 11, 2012)

Denzel is a handsome dog. His eyes are a nice shade. He looks like he could be a handful but awe so adorable. love it.


----------



## cEElint (Oct 6, 2009)

Used correctly prongs do not hurt the dog (maybe a little discomfort) and really help w/ pulling over all..


----------



## PibbleLover1225 (Nov 5, 2012)

She's only 5 months old. How old do they have to be before you can use one?

Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------

